# New, eh ... A



## dxqcanada (Apr 19, 2017)

Sony’s new A9 announced! |  sonyalpharumors


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 19, 2017)

Ok, a bit slow on that ... Sony a9 is coming!
... but I thought I would put it here in the Sony forum anyway.


----------



## jaomul (May 19, 2017)

Surprised not much interest here. Seems like a really cool camera


----------

